# How to make Baby Rabbits feel comfortable living in the Backyard?



## TwoRabbits (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi:
There are two Rabbits, one is 3 months old and other is about 2 and a half old. 

This morning, I moved them into a larger cage that I set on the top of Picnic Table in the backyard. They never exposed outside-air, nor a bright sunlight. They have been in a small cage inside since I got them one month ago. 

They both seem are quite nervous looking around all over the backyard and not eat nor drink. 

I moved them to the larger cage on the top of Picnic Table in the backyard is they started VERY active, ... hopping around all over inside the cage and seems they need some excercise and plus sun-light with fresh air. 

As seeing their nervousness, my concern is whether they, two Baby Rabbits do NOT like outside, ONLY indoor for them to feel comfortable?  

How to accomodate them to feel as comfortable as they did inside the house? 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Some bunnies don't like being high up, noly ground level.

What sort of behaviour is making you think they are nervous?


----------



## TwoRabbits (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 

It's hard to explain what behaviour makes me think of them being 'nervousness.' One thing I can notice, however that they are mostly sitting on the floor with their tiny mouthes picking-like as if they are sniffing, though there is nothing danger for them to concern. Then, this, a foreign surroundings, in my guess causes them to be anxious, like enemy comes to get them. It's simply nice to look at them, because indoor, they never acted like this, ... more relaxing and completely comfortable-looking. 

High on the ground is not an issue, because even indoor, I kept them on the small table. Rather, a bright sun-light and outdoor-scen they never explosed makes them very uncomfortable. 

As they grow more, however I am not able to keep indoor, because ordor they produce daily and also their hopping-around the cage that causes quite messy on the floor. 

Any imputs and suggestion on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

hi its a shame you cant keep them indoors as rabbits can be litter trained . (if that helps).

If they are used to being indoors being out doors will be scary for them. Are they in a sheltered area in a secure area (preditors can get into hutches if the are not secured). I learnt the hard way when a dog opened my guineas cage and i have kept all my pets indoors since.

Sorry i dont mean to go. They sould get used to living out side and in the next couple of days or so they should be feeling ok.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They need shelter from the elements, sun/rain and places to hide, what kind of cage is it? It doesnt sound very big, it should be a minimum of 6ftx2ftx2ft with at least 5 hours of exercise in a big run 6ft x 4ft absolute minimum size in the day, mine have the run of the garden or a 8ft by 6ft run, It is cruel to keep them in any smaller size accomadation. They also should be slowly introduced to the outside, they will not be used to the temperture after being indoors. Have they both had their vaccinations?


----------

